# Shogun replaces Crocop



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

i made this thread before..a mod must have deleted it for some strange reason.
Anyways..Shogun is replacing Cro Cop in the NYE Pride card vs Fedor Emelianenko.
IMO..Shogun doesnt stand a chance in hell.
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## WARNING.BOT (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm angry in a way. Crocop has deserved a title shot at least since Shockwave 2004, its rigged. He was and will always be Fedors toughest challenge. I feel he has a great chance to beat Fedor. I hope he heals up in time to fight Fedor, Mauricio Rua will be killed by Fedor.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Whats rigged?


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*yup*

Mirko is deff Fedors biggest chance of Losing...but Fedor OWNS everyone lol i dont see him losing his title until he dies or retires lol ahahahha


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

It's a shame 'cause we all know that Mirko would have brought it on big time. I don't think Fedor would lose though. But what a fight.


----------



## THE LYON (Jul 10, 2006)

w crocop its number one :dunno:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*That sucks. Fedor was supposed to get owned by Cro Cop, now I have to wait even more before I see it happen.*


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

why don't they have barnett-fedor? woud make most sense since he came in second place in the OWGP...

i just don't see what shogun has done to get the heavyweight title shot, especially since he lost to coleman(yeah i think it was fluke loss too but still, for title contention, he should have something to deserve the shot...)


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

yah but fedor has beet all those guys before. Its pretty exciting to see a new fighter facing him. Im not saying shogun is gonna win or anything but he is very good and this could be a good fight. And dont worry I am sure that Cro Cop will be fighting Fedor soon enough. And I cant see anyone beating Fedor unless they cut off one of his arms and handcuff his legss together and make him walk backwards the whole fight.


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> yah but fedor has beet all those guys before. Its pretty exciting to see a new fighter facing him. Im not saying shogun is gonna win or anything but he is very good and this could be a good fight. And dont worry I am sure that Cro Cop will be fighting Fedor soon enough. And I cant see anyone beating Fedor unless they cut off one of his arms and handcuff his legss together and make him walk backwards the whole fight.



he hasn't faced barnett yet.

anyhow, hopefully fedor beats everyone they put him against :thumbsup:


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think Shogun might give Fedor a run for his money. We'll see after the Real Deal how Fedor is after the long lay-off, and how Shogun deals with a strong GNP guy....Keep in mind, Shogun is a physical presence - most of you saw the Shogun- Rampage fight (if you didn't, go to dailymotion or something, it's definitely worth watching). 
Let's try to forsee a couple of things:

1. Fedor on top - Shogun is in trouble but he is a BJJ black belt and can probably last a round (I won't say he can pull a sub off cuz Nog couldnt do it). Fedor will not try passing guard, he'll try to work the GnP and try to avoid the potential silly submission - I guess i did say he can pull it off  .
2. Shogun on top - he'll probably stand up as soon as possible if he's not able to work himself into atleast side-control.
3. Standing up - I beleive that they are rather evenly matched; Fedor is Fedor and Shogun is probably top three Muay Thai in Pride (Mirko + Wand)
4. Clinch - Shogun might actually have an advantage here due to his ability to throw knee strikes regardless of position (over-under, under hooks, greco roman overhooks). All in all, he did beat a very strong Quinton Jackson in the clinch - that's where i beleive he caused the most damage.

All in all, he does have a shot on paper, and his cardio is definitely good enough to last three rounds of grueling combat. 
As far as being deserving, he certainly is. 2005 fighter of the year; Arona, Overeem, Jackson, Rogerio Nogueira- that's a pretty hefty 205lbs list.
As far as getting a shot at HW - well he deserves a shot at MW but he's not gonna take it because his friend and mentor is the belt holder. You gotta give the guy something, and if Mirko can't fight then give it to Shogun. Why give it to Nog again? And why give it to Barnett he has lost to CroCop three times (okay ,okay 2.5 times). 
To conlcude, why not give him the shot? What does Pride have to lose? It promises to be an entartaining match-up and it will give Shogun a chance to see how good he is when it comes to fighting at HW. You'll all be glad he got a shot if he gets it after you see the fight, beleive that.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I think Shogun might give Fedor a run for his money. We'll see after the Real Deal how Fedor is after the long lay-off, and how Shogun deals with a strong GNP guy....Keep in mind, Shogun is a physical presence - most of you saw the Shogun- Rampage fight (if you didn't, go to dailymotion or something, it's definitely worth watching).
> Let's try to forsee a couple of things:
> 
> 1. Fedor on top - Shogun is in trouble but he is a BJJ black belt and can probably last a round (I won't say he can pull a sub off cuz Nog couldnt do it). Fedor will not try passing guard, he'll try to work the GnP and try to avoid the potential silly submission - I guess i did say he can pull it off  .
> ...


Good Quote Shogun is one of th best Pride fighters going right now. this should be one hell of a fight. But I still gotta go with Fedor by submission, probably a kumora.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I say Fedor by stoppage.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

asskicker said:


> I say Fedor by stoppage.


agreed


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

is this 100% going down?? whats wrong with mirko..im out of the loop here..the site i usually post at and get my news from has been down..


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

i think the fact that no heavyweight was found for replacement just shows how much no1 wants to fight him lol... gl shogun..


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

haha I dont blame them for not wanting to fight him. Fighting Fedor is pretty much just adding a loss to your record. I think that Barnett does deserve this fight more than shogun, because he did get second in the Grand Prix. I know he never put up a good fight against cro cop but you gotta realize barnett had already went to a decision with big Nog and Cro Cop only fought one round knocking silva out. Either way Fedor isnt losing. 

R.I.P. Coleman


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

So Has This Fight Actually Been Announced???


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

did anyone see the interview on mmaweekly.com??


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> did anyone see the interview on mmaweekly.com??


No i doubt they will announce anything about Fedors next fight until after he fights Coleman.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

In my eyes Shogun is still on a huge roll, I dont count his loss to Coleman as a loss, therefor he hasnt lost in like four years, and hes beaten the best so He def deserves a shot..Fedor is Feedor and there isnt really a ***** in his armor, but i dont think he will blow right through shogun, i see Fedor winning by unanimous decision


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> In my eyes Shogun is still on a huge roll, I dont count his loss to Coleman as a loss, therefor he hasnt lost in like four years, and hes beaten the best so He def deserves a shot..Fedor is Feedor and there isnt really a ***** in his armor, but i dont think he will blow right through shogun, i see Fedor winning by unanimous decision



yeah no shit shogun has beaten everybody thats been put in front of him. the coleman fight doesnt count to me. i think he deserves it. and i hope shogun can pull it off. not likely but heh............he's my #1fighter so i gotta root for him. he has a chance thats for sure.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

why isnt cro cop fighting?


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont see why Barnett didnt get this fight. But o well Im sure he'll get his shot eventually, and Im excited to see what Shogun can do against Fedor. Though I think Fedor just gonna be way too much for Shogun in every aspect.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

Organik said:


> why isnt cro cop fighting?




Why isn't Cro cop fighting?


----------



## sakuraba (Oct 12, 2006)

I totally agree with you... it's not that shogun will be favored to win, but what a dynamic and dangerous fighter... I think it would be a great match. Shogun is such a competitor, and young and strong... who knows?


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Who will be Shogun's replacement......*

....after Randleman puts him in a wheelchair at Real Deal?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

Hmm, coming off that win at the GP, you'd think Crocop would want to top it off by fighting Fedor. He mentioned retiring if he lost that tournament, IMO fighting his nemesis in Fedor would be a better fight to base his retirement on. But there's a big chance he would lose.

I think he doesn't want any part of Fedor. From their last fight, it was obvious to me Fedor was the stronger guy. I could only see Crocop having a chance if he developed a strong ground game which he never has and probably never will. Styles make fights, so we'd most likely see a repeat of their first fight.


Shogun seems like a more natural fit at 205. I wonder if Wand has anything to do with him going up in weight?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Shogun seems like a more natural fit at 205. I wonder if Wand has anything to do with him going up in weight?


Maybe he does. I hope Shogun beats randleman's ass. Him and Fedor will be a good one hopefully. But damn Fedor is just so damn badass. I definitely like Shogun over Fedor so I'll be rooting for Shogun


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

is this news OFFICIAL? anyone have a link to an article


----------



## Hansolo (Oct 18, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *That sucks. Fedor was supposed to get owned by Cro Cop, now I have to wait even more before I see it happen.*



Yeah, I was really looking forward to that...

Fedor was supposed to be next after Wandy !


----------

